# Gearless and fearless



## Pate123 (Jun 14, 2021)

Was thinking about going gearless, anybody have any tips on that?


----------



## Gone (Jun 14, 2021)

At the very least take some small stuff you can edc like a knife and an emergency blanket and always have a plan for drinking water


----------



## Lotus Shaped Potato (Jun 14, 2021)

Some monks in Buddhism kind of do this

they have a robe with layers and use the robe as a tent. They carry a bowl and a razor otherwise. In some countries they have like a parasol with a bug net. You can get down to very little but I think unless you’re home bumming it’s pretty rough


----------



## julianface (Jun 14, 2021)

If you're going somewhere warm (at night) you should be able to get by. Sleep on a cardboard box under a bridge or an abandoned building. You'll be real cold though almost everywhere at night time even in the desert. You could try starting out with a small backpack and a bivy sack and whittle your way down from there


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (Jun 14, 2021)

I used to do this when I was 19-21 and would maybe again for short trips. If nothing else, I learned the very hard way the gear I needed.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 18, 2021)

im not saying you have to have an elaborate hiker's setup, but no gear at all seems foolish and downright dangerous in certain environments. you don't have to carry much, but the basics (clothes, sleeping bag, simple backpack) should be the absolute minimum.


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (Jun 21, 2021)

@JackSioux had this thread going last year, have you been in touch? Later I thought about how I sort of did this again a couple more times when I was 22, but just trips Clevo to Chi where I had enough money to get there and back on the dirty dog but all the details were sort of nebulous.


----------



## stove (Jul 28, 2021)

How gearless is *gearless*- the clothes on the back and the wits in your head? Most would advise against it, for good reason, but there is a certain freedom to be had by not encumbering oneself with gear. You will, for sure, find either A. You are incredibly resourceful B. You are incredibly personable C. It sucks...Possibly more than one, or all three. The less you have, the more you are reliant on your environment to provide- be that society or the wilderness.

FWIW, a few EDC items will go a long way- a knife, lighter, lamp, spoon, fork, cup, space blanket.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Oct 15, 2021)

Depending on the distance... I have done this, not by choice. Its rough at the least. The minimum I go with intentionally is several pairs of sox, a knife, water bottle and a blanket. I try to carry wool as often as I can.


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 17, 2021)

I see 'gearless & fearless' as a romantic ideal rather than an ongoing reality... at the very least your gonna need some kind of sleeping bag or blanket, a jug of water and a supply of food - plus I'd want some kind of waterproofs and something to do in camp - books or an instrument.... 

unless your travel plans are very well organised and you know exactly where you're sleeping and eating each day, you need some supplies to see you through the unexpected circumstances that are part of nomadic travel - its a good feeling knowing you're equipped for whatever curveball life may throw at you....

gearless and fearless ? more like thirsty and miserable !


----------

